# Denim Jeans



## imaCoolRobot

Once the staple of workers and then the symbol of rebels, denim jeans are the great equalisers. Some wear them because it is practical and durable, others in the know wear more expensive luxury jeans.

Aficionados go for things like selvedge, raw denim, weight of the denim and talk about strange things like fade.
The true believers often go a year without washing their jeans...or resort to things like putting them in the freezer or going swimming in the oceans...with the jeans on.

I couldn't find a suitable thread (haha pun intended or not) about denim jeans so I started one.

What are your favourite brands of jeans that you own and what brands would you like to own someday. Show off your faded denim and tell us how you preserve the contrasty fade lines.








Favourite Brands I own:
Jean Shop
Naked&Famous
7ForAllMankind
Evisu
PaperDenim&Cloth
G-Star

Brands I would like to own someday
Momtaro
Iron Heart
Samurai


----------



## Mach 1

Luxury jeans = non sequitur

Paying $200 for "luxury jeans" and then artificially aging them and not washing them for a year is utter idiocy.

Wranglers or Levis from Walmart. Anything else is ultra douche, n'est pas?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Mach 1 said:


> Wranglers or Levis from Walmart. Anything else is ultra douche, n'est pas?


by that extension...isn't anything Luxury ultra douche?
What's the point of a $20,000 watch when a $20 Dickies from Walmart keeps the time just fine?


----------



## Frogdude

I'm a big fan of Ralph Lauren, Katherine Hamnett, and Next for jeans. The expensive ones don't get washed much because I don't wear them that often. The Next ones are the everyday wear & wash 'til they've had it, then replace them jeans.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Frogdude said:


> I'm a big fan of Ralph Lauren, Katherine Hamnett, and Next for jeans. The expensive ones don't get washed much because I don't wear them that often. The Next ones are the everyday wear & wash 'til they've had it, then replace them jeans.


Which Ralph Lauren line? He has several. Some really good, some really mediocre. 
Why wouldn't you wear your good jeans all the time?


----------



## Roberto Jaksic

I'm N old school and I kept wearing same jeans as in college. 
Diesel 
Reply 
Lewis 501


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach 1

chuasam said:


> by that extension...isn't anything Luxury ultra douche?
> What's the point of a $20,000 watch when a $20 Dickies from Walmart keeps the time just fine?


There you go quoting out of context. Feeling the need to dress up for your watch is idiotic. Artificially aging expensive jeans is the sign of a douche. Honestly aging a real pair of jeans isn't. Either way, you're wearing old beat up jeans with a Rolex.

The working cowboy who wears an inherited Patek is cool. The owner of a 10,000 head ranch who wears a Planet Ocean while branding cattle is cool. Their Levis are worn from real work, not pretend-aged. The ranch owner also uses his $65,000 Ford F350 King Ranch to haul horse trailers and has cow crap ground into the carpet.

It's about real versus fake. Levis and Wranglers are real jeans. The others are as fake as a Chinese Speedmaster.

Perhaps you should run that Daytona through a spin cycle in a washing machine filled with gravel to match your jeans.


----------



## jsally1234

Joe's Jeans!!!!!


----------



## Mediocre

I have owned jeans from luxury brands in the past. When I look for denim pants, I want versatility, durability, and comfort. If my jeans have holes in them, it is due to wear. My favorite pair of jeans came from Old Navy. They are comfortable, they have been worn to church events, to cut fire wood, and to work on vehicles. The only others that have come close are Carhartt, though they were not quite as comfortable IMHO.


----------



## czarcasm

Mach 1 said:


> Levis and Wranglers are real jeans.


*Gasp* you mean all this time I've been going to work thinking I'm wearing pants, I've really just been wearing underwear?

Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## Blacktocomm

I have owned tons of pair. I actually just tried on the Iron Heart 634-s this weekend and loved them, but I don't want to spend the 350 for them. I have a Pair of UES I am selling just sold, and a couple pair of Evisu and a couple pair of 501's. In the past I have had as many as 20 pair of Evisu and some KMW and APC and Nudie, but now I am only down to 5 pair and a new one to be ordered within the next month. I notice you mention not selvedge and non-raw companies. I used to wear those also and had Sevens, Rock Republic, Diesel, True Religion, and Hudson, but when I went to Raw denim in 2003 I kept a couple of the fashion pairs, and then in about 2006 I went raw and haven't owned anything but raw since then.

As for fading and washing I don't really worry about either of them. I wash them when they get smelly, I fade them by living my life in them. If it is a warm day skiing I will ski in them, if it is a cold day hiking or mountain biking, I will ride or hike in them. I just wear them for everything, but all of them have holes in them now, which is why I need to buy a new pair, and repair some of the pairs I have now.

I am glad I am not the only one here who loves raw denim. And seriously your list to own is pretty awesome. I would go with Sammy's first, and they might be on my radar for my next pair, but seeing that I am living a pretty hard life right now I don't really want to buy a super nice pair of selvedge just to thrash them in a couple months. I will probably end up with some Gustin or Unbranded right now, and then when things settle down a bit I will get back to nicer denim.

Anyway here are some pics.
Here are 4 of my favorite keepers.


And here is the contrast between the new 501's and the old 501's


Here are the UES that I am sold. Sweet denim.


And just for fun here is a pile of Evisu I used to have. I had about 6 different denims from Evisu and maybe 10 of the different cuts. I got a little out of hand for awhile with the denim.


----------



## Frogdude

chuasam said:


> Which Ralph Lauren line? He has several. Some really good, some really mediocre.
> Why wouldn't you wear your good jeans all the time?


RLPL

I don't wear the best ones all the time because since becoming a "family man" I'm a pauper, and can't replace them if they get ruined. I consider the Next jeans almost disposable; and they still look good.


----------



## Volunteer

I realize I am new here, but couldn't resist replying to this thread. 

I wear jeans every day - along with boots of the western variety that have seen more excrement and dirt than I'd care to mention. I wear the same jeans with my camelhair coat that I do when I'm on a forklift unloading a trailer. Jeans are extremely versatile and they're an integral staple in my wardrobe.

To me a good pair of jeans is a pair that I have worn. That I have broken in (pardon the preposition). That have faded and frayed while I have worn them. That have seen a hard days work. Designer jeans don't quite make sense to me - now, I'm not saying anyone is an idiot or that it makes me any better...simply that it's personal preference. 

All this said, I wear Levi 527s. They aren't as "raw" as some wranglers I have owned, but they mold and fray with daily use - which is what I love!


----------



## Monocrom

I can't think of anything more *non-*luxury than a good pair of comfortable denim jeans.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

czarcasm said:


> *Gasp* you mean all this time I've been going to work thinking I'm wearing pants, I've really just been wearing underwear?
> 
> Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


you flasher! actually stuff worn by Genoese sailors are real jeans *LOL*
it's more a matter of proletariat vs the fashionistas.


----------



## nuovorecord

I'm working on breaking in a pair of STF 1947 501s. Worn them practically everyday, haven't washed them yet. Probably will around the end of summer. Learn the History | Levi's

Made in America, from American-made materials. There's a noticeable difference between Levi's Vintage line and their standard, made in Mexico offerings.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Volunteer said:


> To me a good pair of jeans is a pair that I have worn. That I have broken in (pardon the preposition). That have faded and frayed while I have worn them. That have seen a hard days work. Designer jeans don't quite make sense to me - now, I'm not saying anyone is an idiot or that it makes me any better...simply that it's personal preference.


Welcome welcome 
There are two main types of designer jeans:
The artisanal variety and the name dropping marketing machines.

Artisanals tend to be Japanese Selvedge and Raw (though sometimes not), heavy stitching and quite often handmade. Some like to get factory "aged" some like me don't.
Brands include: Jean Shop, Samurai, Iron Heart, APC, Naked&Famous and Momtaro
Name Dropping marketing machines depend on design, lycra and product placement with celebrities.
Brands include: Rock&Republic, True Religion, 7FAM, Diesel, Guess.

Raw denim ages beautifully and takes on a wabi-sabi aesthetic. Some are too lazy to age them personally and depend on the manufacturer to age it for them (which I am not fond of).


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Blacktocomm said:


> I have owned tons of pair. I actually just tried on the Iron Heart 634-s this weekend and loved them, but I don't want to spend the 350 for them. I have a Pair of UES I am selling right now, and a couple pair of Evisu and a couple pair of 501's. In the past I have had as many as 20 pair of Evisu and some KMW and APC and Nudie, but now I am only down to 5 pair and a new one to be ordered within the next month. I notice you mention not selvedge and non-raw companies. I used to wear those also and had Sevens, Rock Republic, Diesel, True Religion, and Hudson, but when I went to Raw denim in 2003 I kept a couple of the fashion pairs, and then in about 2006 I went raw and haven't owned anything but raw since then.
> 
> As for fading and washing I don't really worry about either of them. I wash them when they get smelly, I fade them by living my life in them. If it is a warm day skiing I will ski in them, if it is a cold day hiking or mountain biking, I will ride or hike in them. I just wear them for everything, but all of them have holes in them now, which is why I need to buy a new pair, and repair some of the pairs I have now.
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one here who loves raw denim. And seriously your list to own is pretty awesome. I would go with Sammy's first, and they might be on my radar for my next pair, but seeing that I am living a pretty hard life right now I don't really want to buy a super nice pair of selvedge just to thrash them in a couple months. I will probably end up with some Gustin or Unbranded right now, and then when things settle down a bit I will get back to nicer denim.
> 
> Anyway here are some pics.
> Here are 4 of my favorite keepers.
> 
> 
> And here is the contrast between the new 501's and the old 501's
> 
> 
> Here are the UES that I am selling.
> 
> 
> And just for fun here is a pile of Evisu I used to have. I had about 6 different denims from Evisu and maybe 10 of the different cuts. I got a little out of hand for awhile with the denim.


Yeah, ever since I went Raw denim, I find it hard to get prewashed. Selvedge is also so pretty when you roll the bottoms up.
Hard life eh? Try these BULLETPROOF JEANS! (KEVLAR® DENIM) | Naked & Famous Denim
Evisu can get weird at times... they have some brilliant designs..and some that make you think that the designer took it as a challenge to make the logo as obnoxious as possible. 
Cheap Monday looks good too. I'm not against Levi's. Their 501 Raw is pretty decent value for the money.
My only gripe with raw denim is that I tend to colour everything i rub against a smurfish shade of blue.


----------



## czarcasm

Actually this is probably a good thread to ask the question..

I'm tired of having to buy cheap foreign made jeans every year or two... Any recommendations for strong, durable jeans that will last a very long time?


Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## imaCoolRobot

czarcasm said:


> Actually this is probably a good thread to ask the question..
> 
> I'm tired of having to buy cheap foreign made jeans every year or two... Any recommendations for strong, durable jeans that will last a very long time?
> 
> Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


Foreign made jeans are also very good...especially the stuff out of Japan (and Canada)
Fade Friday - Naked & Famous Elephant2 (8 Months, 2 Wash) is a good start....ridiculously heavy 22oz denim.
This Kevlar infused denim would do fine The Flat Head Raw Denim - "Exceed" Kevlar Model - RawrDenim.com

It really depends on your priorities. Raw denim is about the beauty and high contrast lines when they fade. Selvedge denim is knowing that extra work and care was put into the making of the fabric. What is it that you do that wears your denim out so quickly?
or you could repair them How To - A Simple Guide to DIY Denim Repairs


----------



## Blacktocomm

chuasam said:


> Yeah, ever since I went Raw denim, I find it hard to get prewashed. Selvedge is also so pretty when you roll the bottoms up.
> Hard life eh? Try these BULLETPROOF JEANS! (KEVLAR® DENIM) | Naked & Famous Denim
> Evisu can get weird at times... they have some brilliant designs..and some that make you think that the designer took it as a challenge to make the logo as obnoxious as possible.
> Cheap Monday looks good too. I'm not against Levi's. Their 501 Raw is pretty decent value for the money.
> My only gripe with raw denim is that I tend to colour everything i rub against a smurfish shade of blue.


I think I might go with the Gustin 16 they just announced. I don't really mind the blue rub on everything, but I buy almost everything I own judging on whether or not I can get blood, grease, or oil on it, and must clothes that I would be worried about a blue smear on don't pass that test.


----------



## drhr

Jeans pretty much every day. Tried a ton ("luxury", non-luxury, backdoor bootleg) b4 finding a color (dark wash) I like with the perfect size/fit - only jcrew jeans for me . . .


----------



## IndigoC

raw denim all the way for me not into designer fades at all; Ironheart, Evisu, Yamane, RMC and a total sucker for wabash


----------



## czarcasm

chuasam said:


> Foreign made jeans are also very good...especially the stuff out of Japan (and Canada)
> Fade Friday - Naked & Famous Elephant2 (8 Months, 2 Wash) is a good start....ridiculously heavy 22oz denim.
> This Kevlar infused denim would do fine The Flat Head Raw Denim - "Exceed" Kevlar Model - RawrDenim.com
> 
> It really depends on your priorities. Raw denim is about the beauty and high contrast lines when they fade. Selvedge denim is knowing that extra work and care was put into the making of the fabric. What is it that you do that wears your denim out so quickly?
> or you could repair them How To - A Simple Guide to DIY Denim Repairs


I have no idea why they wear out so quickly. My only priority really is that don't rip easily and will last many years. I'm not really a fashion kind of guy. Thanks for the links, I'll check them out.

Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## georges zaslavsky

only levis for me


----------



## Skippy4000

georges zaslavsky said:


> only levis for me


Levi's aren't what they used to be.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Momotaro Jeans - Hand Woven, $2,000, and Worth It? - RawrDenim.com
The denim equivalent of a Patek Phillipe


----------



## dlavi

czarcasm said:


> Actually this is probably a good thread to ask the question..
> 
> I'm tired of having to buy cheap foreign made jeans every year or two... Any recommendations for strong, durable jeans that will last a very long time?
> 
> Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


Pointer Brand jeans


----------



## Kittysafe

Mach 1 said:


> Luxury jeans = non sequitur


Not true



Mach 1 said:


> Paying $200 for "luxury jeans" and then artificially aging them and not washing them for a year is utter idiocy.


Agree with this



Mach 1 said:


> Wranglers or Levis from Walmart. Anything else is ultra douche, n'est pas?


Again, not true at all.

Not all jeans are created equal... a great pair of jeans can be incredibly comfortable, fitted, soft, and durable, rugged.... here are some jean brands I love.

Mavi
Deisel
A[x]IST
Vintage Levi's for workin' around the house


----------



## Kittysafe

Accoring to that Momotaro link, the tag reads 17,850 and NOT 178,500. Depending on exchange rate, this is closer to $200. 2008 rate was $91 for Y10,000﻿

Also checking around, yes, they're about $200, not $2000...

Correction, she was covering a zero with her finger, they really are $2000 lol

It's confusing because the jeans are on ebay for $250, maybe fake? 

I have no desire to have a pair though, I really like the jeans I've found.

Mavi jeans are awesome.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

buying artificially aged jeans is definitely not for me.
I prefer buying it raw and let it age from just wearing it.
Kinda silly to pay hundreds more to make it look really old.
case in point: Vintage Jean Shop | JeanShop


----------



## Kittysafe

chuasam said:


> buying artificially aged jeans is definitely not for me.
> I prefer buying it raw and let it age from just wearing it.
> Kinda silly to pay hundreds more to make it look really old.
> case in point: Vintage Jean Shop | JeanShop


I agree, a pair of jeans should become a book of your life's story, written in its fades and rips,
the way our face is a book written with the wrinkles of our life's story...

Who wants to look at a pair of jeans and see ********, I want to see my memories.


----------



## Mach 1

czarcasm said:


> *Gasp* you mean all this time I've been going to work thinking I'm wearing pants, I've really just been wearing underwear?
> 
> Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


No,it means you've been going to work in candy ass designer jeans, girl.


----------



## Mach 1

Kittysafe said:


> Who wants to look at a pair of jeans and see ********, I want to see my memories.


Memories are in your mind. Evidently, your brain is in your pants.


----------



## Blacktocomm

Mach 1 said:


> Memories are in your mind. Evidently, your brain is in your pants.


Wouldn't people argue that most men's brains are in their pants?


----------



## Kittysafe

Mach 1 said:


> Memories are in your mind. Evidently, your brain is in your pants.


Your ability to comprehend what I said seems... lacking.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Blacktocomm said:


> Wouldn't people argue that most men's brains are in their pants?


touché!


----------



## Mach 1

Kittysafe said:


> Your ability to comprehend what I said seems... lacking.


Don't blame me for your poor choice of words. Your comprehension needs work. You didn't _say_ anything. You _wrote_ some nonsense.


----------



## cabfrank

Opinions. Real and fake as well.


Mach 1 said:


> There you go quoting out of context. Feeling the need to dress up for your watch is idiotic. Artificially aging expensive jeans is the sign of a douche. Honestly aging a real pair of jeans isn't. Either way, you're wearing old beat up jeans with a Rolex.
> 
> The working cowboy who wears an inherited Patek is cool. The owner of a 10,000 head ranch who wears a Planet Ocean while branding cattle is cool. Their Levis are worn from real work, not pretend-aged. The ranch owner also uses his $65,000 Ford F350 King Ranch to haul horse trailers and has cow crap ground into the carpet.
> 
> It's about real versus fake. Levis and Wranglers are real jeans. The others are as fake as a Chinese Speedmaster.
> 
> Perhaps you should run that Daytona through a spin cycle in a washing machine filled with gravel to match your jeans.


----------



## cabfrank

Why freezer?


chuasam said:


> Once the staple of workers and then the symbol of rebels, denim jeans are the great equalisers. Some wear them because it is practical and durable, others in the know wear more expensive luxury jeans.
> 
> Aficionados go for things like selvedge, raw denim, weight of the denim and talk about strange things like fade.
> The true believers often go a year without washing their jeans...or resort to things like putting them in the freezer or going swimming in the oceans...with the jeans on.
> 
> I couldn't find a suitable thread (haha pun intended or not) about denim jeans so I started one.
> 
> What are your favourite brands of jeans that you own and what brands would you like to own someday. Show off your faded denim and tell us how you preserve the contrasty fade lines.
> View attachment 1334281
> 
> 
> Favourite Brands I own:
> Jean Shop
> Naked&Famous
> 7ForAllMankind
> Evisu
> PaperDenim&Cloth
> G-Star
> 
> Brands I would like to own someday
> Momtaro
> Iron Heart
> Samurai


----------



## cabfrank

Levi's are real jeans. Wranglers are real ugly.


Mach 1 said:


> There you go quoting out of context. Feeling the need to dress up for your watch is idiotic. Artificially aging expensive jeans is the sign of a douche. Honestly aging a real pair of jeans isn't. Either way, you're wearing old beat up jeans with a Rolex.
> 
> The working cowboy who wears an inherited Patek is cool. The owner of a 10,000 head ranch who wears a Planet Ocean while branding cattle is cool. Their Levis are worn from real work, not pretend-aged. The ranch owner also uses his $65,000 Ford F350 King Ranch to haul horse trailers and has cow crap ground into the carpet.
> 
> It's about real versus fake. Levis and Wranglers are real jeans. The others are as fake as a Chinese Speedmaster.
> 
> Perhaps you should run that Daytona through a spin cycle in a washing machine filled with gravel to match your jeans.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

because it's cool 
Levi's Denim Care Tips - Hacks for Washing Your Jeans - ELLE


cabfrank said:


> Why freezer?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Levi's are alright.
They're about the equivalent of Timex or a lower end Seiko.


cabfrank said:


> Levi's are real jeans. Wranglers are real ugly.


----------



## cabfrank

Funny! Thanks for the link, I never knew that. It doesn't mean I'm going to try it, but interesting anyway.


----------



## cabfrank

I haven't had a pair in a while, maybe they used to be better, but their engineered jeans were cool. They must be a little better than Timex though, and are no doubt way better looking than Wranglers.


chuasam said:


> Levi's are alright.
> They're about the equivalent of Timex or a lower end Seiko.


----------



## mark_uk

I have 2 pairs of Levis. They are crap! The quality is below average. 2 pairs of slim 511's and they have stretched like mad. I agree with the previous poster that said they are the equivalent of a Timex watch.
I have a pair of Uniqlo raw selvedge jeans. I must admit, they are starting to get a tad right on me, I need to put them to bed till I've lost a bit of weight LOL.
I've also got 4 pairs of Diesel jeans. When I said Levi's were crap, I was comparing them to my diesels which is maybe a little unfair as the diesels were 4 times the price. Whereas I don't go in for artificially aging them (don't see the point) I'm of the school of though that jeans should be washed as little as possible. None of my diesel's have been washed more than twice and they are all around 24 months old, my uniqlo's have never been washed. They get aired out, but that's about it. I've invested a lot of money, time and effort into my jeans. Jeans and detergent aren't a good mix so the more often I can keep them apart, the better.


----------



## czarcasm

Mach 1 said:


> No,it means you've been going to work in candy ass designer jeans, girl.


Don't be silly, why would I want the candy part to be on my ass? The front would be much more interesting... Like edible underwear, business casual edition. The secretary at work would love that... She seems like the type.

Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## imaCoolRobot

mark_uk said:


> I have 2 pairs of Levis. They are crap! The quality is below average. 2 pairs of slim 511's and they have stretched like mad. I agree with the previous poster that said they are the equivalent of a Timex watch.
> I have a pair of Uniqlo raw selvedge jeans. I must admit, they are starting to get a tad right on me, I need to put them to bed till I've lost a bit of weight LOL.
> I've also got 4 pairs of Diesel jeans. When I said Levi's were crap, I was comparing them to my diesels which is maybe a little unfair as the diesels were 4 times the price. Whereas I don't go in for artificially aging them (don't see the point) I'm of the school of though that jeans should be washed as little as possible. None of my diesel's have been washed more than twice and they are all around 24 months old, my uniqlo's have never been washed. They get aired out, but that's about it. I've invested a lot of money, time and effort into my jeans. Jeans and detergent aren't a good mix so the more often I can keep them apart, the better.


I'm considering being generous and comparing Levi's to Seiko. Because there are a few higher end Levi's lines.
Do check out brands like JeanShop and Naked&Famous too.
I have tried Evisu but I don't quite like the massive logos. I have a couple of Diesels but they're just mid range...and not in the league of the artisan denim brands.
One day..one day I will try Samurai, Ironheart and Momotaro.


----------



## Kittysafe

Check out Mavi jeans, Deisel, and Armani

Burberry shirts, Dolce and Gabbana dress shirts


----------



## cabfrank

Well, good to know. As I said, I haven't had a pair of Levi's in a while, and maybe I won't anytime soon. I've had good luck with Diesels, and I agree that the Evisu logo is a little much.


----------



## eleven86

I really like the quality of Diesel jeans, they really seem to be above average. Used to wear Hugo Boss jeans before, but have been very disappointed with their quality. 
So for me, Diesel and Armani.


----------



## Kittysafe

cabfrank said:


> Well, good to know. As I said, I haven't had a pair of Levi's in a while, and maybe I won't anytime soon. I've had good luck with Diesels, and I agree that the Evisu logo is a little much.


I have one pair of Deisel and one pair of Armani, they're both great jeans, and different which makes them perfect for rounding out a wardrobe.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

You really should try stuff from Samurai and Ironheart then 


eleven86 said:


> I really like the quality of Diesel jeans, they really seem to be above average. Used to wear Hugo Boss jeans before, but have been very disappointed with their quality.
> So for me, Diesel and Armani.


----------



## eleven86

chuasam said:


> You really should try stuff from Samurai and Ironheart then


Thanks for the tip! Do they have stores in europe? I don't like ordering clothes online...


----------



## Kittysafe

Ya, buying jeans online is as bad as buying a suit online, sizing differs from brand to brand, cuts, fits, signature tailoring


----------



## imaCoolRobot

ah if you wanna buy clothes in real stores, only thing I can find is DC4 Berlin - Blog


eleven86 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do they have stores in europe? I don't like ordering clothes online...


----------



## elyk nordneg

anyone else like Nudie jeans?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I'm Okay with them but I prefer Cheap Monday


elyk nordneg said:


> anyone else like Nudie jeans?


----------



## The Mock Graeme

eleven86 said:


> Thanks for the tip! Do they have stores in europe? I don't like ordering clothes online...


Try VMC in Zurich. They're local to you.

And don't thank me. It could get expensive.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

FML! they sound really good. When I'm in Toronto I really like Lavish&Squalor


The Mock Graeme said:


> Try VMC in Zurich. They're local to you.
> 
> And don't thank me. It could get expensive.


----------



## eleven86

The Mock Graeme said:


> Try VMC in Zurich. They're local to you.
> 
> And don't thank me. It could get expensive.


Thanks anyway! Didn't know this store before, but it really seems worth a visit!


----------



## tony20009

For jeans are a special thing. The fit matters far more than anything else and I don't care who makes them if the fit is slammin'. After that, I prefer button fly to zippers. I'm ok with many general cut types -- boot, straight leg, tapered leg, etc.

Favorite jeans: for me, "jeans" means a particular cut of trousers not a material, although most of mine are denim of some sort
- Varvatos - several styles, but his cotton and linen ones are my favorites.
- True Religion -- loving that they are moving away from the button on the back pocket. Hopefully my car seats will now last longer.
- Polo - I grabbed a pair when I was traveling and I'm quite pleased with them.
- Versace - several of them and in a variety of materials.
- Levis - 501
- Gucci -- I'm not a serious Gucci wearer, but I like that they make them in some cool colors that match some of their loafers.

All the best.

I have often said that I wish I had invented blue jeans: the most spectacular, the most practical, the most relaxed and nonchalant. They have expression, modesty, sex appeal, simplicity - all I hope for in my clothes.
- Yves Saint-Laurent


----------



## StufflerMike

Berlin Denim
Boss
Comme de Garcons


----------



## imaCoolRobot

This article might help
Denim Crotch Blowouts - Why They Happen And How to Avoid Them


czarcasm said:


> I have no idea why they wear out so quickly. My only priority really is that don't rip easily and will last many years. I'm not really a fashion kind of guy. Thanks for the links, I'll check them out.
> 
> Sent from low earth orbit using a shamwow


----------



## Kittysafe

Fidelity Jeans - Made in USA

Peter Millar Corduroy Pants

The two pants I bought this week, a friend of mine is hemming them for me.


----------



## cabfrank

While this thread is still alive, I thought I would ask, are there any good sources for quality pre-owned jeans? I'm too broke for good new ones right now, and ebay has a lot of fakes. Thanks.


----------



## Kittysafe

cabfrank said:


> While this thread is still alive, I thought I would ask, are there any good sources for quality pre-owned jeans? I'm too broke for good new ones right now, and ebay has a lot of fakes. Thanks.


ya, they're called Thrift Stores. Seriously, I've found high end clothing at Thrift stores.


----------



## tony20009

cabfrank said:


> While this thread is still alive, I thought I would ask, are there any good sources for quality pre-owned jeans? I'm too broke for good new ones right now, and ebay has a lot of fakes. Thanks.


In no particular order:
- Junior League shops
- Goodwill and other such places
- Consignment shops in or near wealthy neighborhoods

I'm surprised used jeans are ever sold. I'm surprised because they generally get more and more comfortable (and sometimes more stylish) with age. As for myself, I only dispose of jeans when they simply aren't wearable any longer. I doubt anyone else would want them at that point.

All the best.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Kittysafe said:


> ya, they're called Thrift Stores. Seriously, I've found high end clothing at Thrift stores.


Thrift stores and consignment shops.
I once got a Jil Sander shirt for $2.75 at Salvation Army. That's a super find...I often find Giorgio Armani, Prada, Thomas Pink stuff regularly for about $10 at Value Village. You have to be really good at spotting fakes though. Details like the stitching and care labels often give it away.
Jeans...oh yeah Jeans..
I've seen lots of 7FAM, JeanShop, Naked&Famous, Evisu stuff for around $30 to $50 at consignment stores.







I'm also a fashion photographer on the side with close connections to lots of vintage stores. I have shot quite a few of their lookbooks so I know what to look for and where to find it.


----------



## Kittysafe

chuasam said:


> Thrift stores and consignment shops.
> I once got a Jil Sander shirt for $2.75 at Salvation Army. That's a super find...I often find Giorgio Armani, Prada, Thomas Pink stuff regularly for about $10 at Value Village. You have to be really good at spotting fakes though. Details like the stitching and care labels often give it away.
> Jeans...oh yeah Jeans..
> I've seen lots of 7FAM, JeanShop, Naked&Famous, Evisu stuff for around $30 to $50 at consignment stores.
> View attachment 1348413
> 
> I'm also a fashion photographer on the side with close connections to lots of vintage stores. I have shot quite a few of their lookbooks so I know what to look for and where to find it.


NICE FIND.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Never pay more than you have to.



















the Evisu jeans were only $19.99 but they were so dreadfully ugly


----------



## john111

Love the classic Levis 501 and 516 Straight leg but they are getting to expensive my new brand is America Rag nice durable Got them at Macy's reasonable price from $25 and up.


----------



## Kittysafe

Fidelity jeans are made in USA, feel amazing, but they're costly.


----------



## Mattthefish

I am a huge denim head. I'm usually found in Iron Hearts but also wear Flat Head, ROY, Trophy, Mister Freedom, and Stevenson Overall.


----------



## cabfrank

So how much is a pair of Iron Hearts? I've wanted a pair for a while, but probably can't afford them.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

cabfrank said:


> So how much is a pair of Iron Hearts? I've wanted a pair for a while, but probably can't afford them.


They're not too bad actually Rakuten: IRON HEART 461 21oz denim one wash boot-cut jeans 5 pocket Made in Japan- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## David Woo

Roy Denim, made in Oakland, CA, by just Roy: yes the whole company is just one guy:
Cool Hunting Video: Roy Denim on Vimeo


----------



## cabfrank

Hmm, that is not too bad at all. I was considering a used pair for more, so I figured the new ones must be very expensive. Maybe the guy selling his was just asking too much. Thanks for the info.


chuasam said:


> They're not too bad actually Rakuten: IRON HEART 461 21oz denim one wash boot-cut jeans 5 pocket Made in Japan- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## MFB71

GStar, Replay or Diesel for me


----------



## VoltesV

When it comes to jeans, I dont really follow any brand. If it fits me perfectly, if the quality is there and it looks good on me then I'll buy it. But if we talk about kicks, then thats the time I get very picky.


----------



## nzmus

Denim Jeans is good for luxurious wearing .but i love
Original Fit Jeans .and its


----------



## Silver Goat

I have worn about every maker of jeans that aren't crap. I bought a couple of pair of St Croix dress jeans for traveling and flying, more money than what I wanted to spend but might be the most comfortable pairs of "nice" jeans I own. For work jeans I have been trying out the Round House Brand made in the USA. They have been wearing well and are also pretty comfortable. http://www.round-house.com/workwear/103.html


----------



## Kittysafe

I've tried tons of different jeans as well, Deisel are good, Mavi are good, Armani I did not like, weird cut, awkward fit. Deisel and Mavi = awesome.


----------



## Luxtimeusa

I have to agree Diesel is top notch for the price...Not to mention extra comfy. True religion is also tops on my list for comfort and style. I think the worst pair of jeans i have ever owned is Rock Republic. Absolute garbage jeans


----------



## Kittysafe

Another amazingly comfortable pair of jeans are Fidelity Jeans Camino


----------



## Mattthefish

For me it's Iron Heart, Flat Head, or Mister Freedom.


----------



## cabfrank

Iron Heart is at the top of my list, if I can ever afford a pair. Even pre-owed they aren't cheap. Flat Head would be great too. I don't know Mister Freedom, but I will look it up. Good to want more things I can't have.o|


----------



## Kittysafe

I wonder how Iron Heart compares to Fidelity, Mavi or Diesel.

Also apparently Iron Heart jeans are similar to FlatHead, Evisu, Edwin.

I was looking at these

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVISU-HERIT...4?pt=US_CSA_MC_Jeans&var=&hash=item1c3e631b9e


----------



## Mattthefish

I can't speak for Fidelity, but I've owned the rest and now I have 6 pairs of IH, one pair of Flatheads, a pair of Mister Freedom, and a pair of Roy. As you can tell, IH has a prominent place in my denim collection and it's for a good reason. OCD construction, flattering cuts, and the heavy denim gets super soft in time. Worth the asking price and trust me, I'll be buying more.


----------



## Henraa

I don't pay big money for jeans and always used to buy Levi's but these have experienced a price hike in recent years. I like skinny jeans as they suit my slim frame and at present I like GAP skinny jeans. For £30 you can't tell whether they are designer or not and would rather dress well cheaply and spend more money on watches


----------



## Kittysafe

If you've never owned a pair of Fidelity jeans, you are missing out, they're amazing jeans. I don't know if Iron heart are soft and comfortable as Fidelity though, what is the feel of IH like?


----------



## braveheart001

HI, I LOVE JEANS


----------



## CSG

Wranglers, period.


----------



## Skippy4000

I like Calvin Klein. Only because Belk always has them on sale for $20. They fade fast in my opinion, but they are really comfortable, and cheap.


----------



## Gazza74

Shepperdw said:


> I like Calvin Klein. Only because Belk always has them on sale for $20. They fade fast in my opinion, but they are really comfortable, and cheap.


I'll second this! CK are my most comfortable jeans. They feel lighter than the Levis, Lee and Polo jeans I have, and they are very comfortable. I need to check out Belk, as I've been seeing them for $40 elsewhere.


----------



## Kittysafe

You don't know comfort until you wear a pair of Fidelity jeans, nuff said.


----------



## Toothbras

I get Lucky jeans at the outlet for $40, pretty much the cheapest you're gonna find decent jeans sold for and I like them


----------



## Skippy4000

I spend a lot of money on a lot of stupid things, but I draw the line on jeans. If someone made a true quality fabric jean and could prove the actual worth (like saddleback did for wallets) for $70 or less, then I might consider investing in a pair. Paying $200-$300 on something you wear for hard work and play is just... weird.


----------



## sunny27

Levis specially the 501 and the 531 fits. They go on forever and are super comfortable. I would rather save the money from buying weird, ridiculously expensive pair of jeans and spend it on watches.


----------



## Kittysafe

Just bought another pair of Fidelity jeans, a friend of mine does all my hemming for me.
I highly recommend these.

Fidelity Denim 'Camino' Relaxed Fit Jeans (Lennon Dark)


----------



## omegaSMP300

I go with 7 and Joes. Just watch the dye on both they tend to run.


----------



## ddaksq

Nudie Jeans are my go-to, specifically the Thin Finn fit. They're comfortable and form to your body over time with wear. 
They're kinda pricey (~$150-180) but my current pair has held up well over a year now.


----------



## cabfrank

I know they're yesterday's news, but I have to admit, my True Religions have held up very well over time as well.


----------



## jjlwis1

Mediocre said:


> I have owned jeans from luxury brands in the past. When I look for denim pants, I want versatility, durability, and comfort. If my jeans have holes in them, it is due to wear. My favorite pair of jeans came from Old Navy. They are comfortable, they have been worn to church events, to cut fire wood, and to work on vehicles. The only others that have come close are Carhartt, though they were not quite as comfortable IMHO.


Old navy! It's the funniest thing... They are a gap brand... But the quality is better... Thicker material, softer, and much cheaper! Than the parent company brand...Go figure!? I love my old navy's! So much so that I tried to buy them online from old Navy.com.. But they didn't have them... Bummer. I've been patching them up ever since! But recently tried carhartts.. And I agree... Not as comfortable.. But quite rugged! Price is nice too! I'm a simple guy, I buy what is comfortable, rugged and, cost effective... Because... They are just pants after all....


----------



## jjlwis1

sunny27 said:


> Levis specially the 501 and the 531 fits. They go on forever and are super comfortable. I would rather save the money from buying weird, ridiculously expensive pair of jeans and spend it on watches.


Yup


----------



## micreyes11

bought my first pair of selvedge jeans last August, APC petit standard... haven't washed them yet, fit like a glove literally...

i wear joe jeans for yard work and camping...


----------



## Smilyeet

chuasam said:


> Once the staple of workers and then the symbol of rebels, denim jeans are the great equalisers. Some wear them because it is practical and durable, others in the know wear more expensive luxury jeans.
> 
> Aficionados go for things like selvedge, raw denim, weight of the denim and talk about strange things like fade.
> The true believers often go a year without washing their jeans...or resort to things like putting them in the freezer or going swimming in the oceans...with the jeans on.
> 
> I couldn't find a suitable thread (haha pun intended or not) about denim jeans so I started one.
> 
> What are your favourite brands of jeans that you own and what brands would you like to own someday. Show off your faded denim and tell us how you preserve the contrasty fade lines.
> View attachment 1334281
> 
> 
> Favourite Brands I own:
> Jean Shop
> Naked&Famous
> 7ForAllMankind
> Evisu
> PaperDenim&Cloth
> G-Star
> 
> Brands I would like to own someday
> Momtaro
> Iron Heart
> Samurai


Wow what is that belt and that pair of jeans in the picture. I want one.

Also, you seem super knowledgeable about jeans so I would love to get your advice (or anyone else on the forum!). I have always worn JCrew 770s or True Religion Slim or Levi 514s, all of which were 100% cotton. I have just acquired a pair of slimmy 7 for all mankind and I love the 14 percent polyurethane that gives it a bit of a stretch. Would you have any recommendations for the first pair of raw denim along the lines of the previous fits, as well as your favorite aged denims? So if my understanding is correct, all of the brands that I own currently are artifically aged and are not raw?


----------



## Haddock

G-Star-Replay-Diesel-PallMall with the latter being the jeans I find have the best quality/price combination.


----------



## Time On My Hands

I don't get how cheap jeans can fit so badly. How hard is it to reverse engineer a pair of Levis before getting the sweatshop to make your stock?

I mostly use an Australian designer brand that regularly cuts the price beyond half, making them cheaper than Levis etc. The designer really understands how a man's lunchbox should be supported, and how to get admired by the ladies from behind.

A woman I date wears only G-stars. They seem to have a good symbiosis.


----------



## oneday

Still in love with my 15 year old 501, but I do on occasion wear, Armani and Boss.


----------



## mghead

Does anyone here wear rag and bone? I have a pair and love them so much, have to wait until they go back on sale to get more!


----------



## Rad Red Brick

My favorite jeans ever are a pair of Sugarcane 1954s I picked up 3 1/2 years ago. By far the longest I've had a single pair last. They need TLC from a denim doctor in a couple spots but otherwise years of good wear left. The fade/whisker/color is amazing, totally worth the $300.

Other selvedge I own are the OG Gap 1969 selvedge circa 2008 which were/are surprisingly great for the price. Also a couple pairs of 10oz from Taylor Stitch. They are OK, good cut but so-so denim and construction. My next pair will probably be from 3sixteen or possibly another from Sugarcane.


----------



## madeofducktape

Agreed with Rad Red Brick - sugarcanes are my go-to denim for now.










I have 2 pair of gustins as well, but they dont get as much wear as the sugar canes.


----------



## DustinC

I somehow thought this thread was about turning your (old) denim jeans into watch straps.


----------



## will_454

I am a bit of a self confessed denim lover, my main pairs as follows, I have about 20 in total:

Samurai S001JP Yamato 15oz
Samurai SO0610LX-RR 15oz
3Sixteen+ x Self Edge 21BSP 18oz (collab pair)
Indigofera Prima Ray 15oz
Iron Heart IHxB01 21oz
Imperial Shearer 14oz (Aussie design, Japanese made)
Pure Blue Japan XX-018
Levi Matchstick Kaihara Selvedge 12oz

Most of the above are my current rotation and quality wise make the standard Lee/Levi/Nudie denim seem pretty crappy. I have been collecting for the last 5 years. Along with the above the remainder of my collection is made up from a few pairs of Nudies, Levi's, Cheap Mondays, 3Sixteen, APC that I don't really wear any more.

Im one of those guys that really only buys raw selvedge denim, I wash once at the beginning if they are unsanforised (which most Japanese denim is) otherwise I don't wash unless I have to..


----------



## Rad Red Brick

will_454 said:


> I am a bit of a self confessed denim lover, my main pairs as follows, I have about 20 in total:
> 
> Samurai S001JP Yamato 15oz
> Samurai SO0610LX-RR 15oz
> 3Sixteen+ x Self Edge 21BSP 18oz (collab pair)
> Indigofera Prima Ray 15oz
> Iron Heart IHxB01 21oz
> Imperial Shearer 14oz (Aussie design, Japanese made)
> Pure Blue Japan XX-018
> Levi Matchstick Kaihara Selvedge 12oz
> 
> Most of the above are my current rotation and quality wise make the standard Lee/Levi/Nudie denim seem pretty crappy. I have been collecting for the last 5 years. Along with the above the remainder of my collection is made up from a few pairs of Nudies, Levi's, Cheap Mondays, 3Sixteen, APC that I don't really wear any more.
> 
> Im one of those guys that really only buys raw selvedge denim, I wash once at the beginning if they are unsanforised (which most Japanese denim is) otherwise I don't wash unless I have to..


Nice, what are your favorites from the list?


----------



## will_454

At this moment my IHxB01 and 21BSP seem to be getting the most wear, mainly because it is winter over here and I ride a motorbike to work, but my 3 favourite pairs are:

610LX, 21BSP and the Shearers.


----------



## reed1285

My favorites that I have right now are my Lucky jeans. I'm gonna try some 7 for all mankind's here soon I think. Do you guys wear em straight or boot cut? Depends?


----------



## JayJayPee

Current rotation: Naked & Famous, Stevenson Overall Co, Mister Freedom 

Retired: Acne, APC, 3Sixteen, Julian Red, T/Ksubi, Nudie


----------



## SundayDuffer

Nudie, Rock Revival.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

reed1285 said:


> My favorites that I have right now are my Lucky jeans. I'm gonna try some 7 for all mankind's here soon I think. Do you guys wear em straight or boot cut? Depends?


Never, ever bootleg. At least for me, and I know I'm not alone in that sentiment. Wear what you like tho.


----------



## mark_uk

Rad Red Brick said:


> Never, ever bootleg. At least for me, and I know I'm not alone in that sentiment. Wear what you like tho.


This man speaks sense. Bootcut jeans were fine a few years back, used to love mine, but they are pretty much out of favour right now. Although as said, at the end of the day, if you like em, wear em.


----------



## teddyoctober

I've gone through a lot of jeans over the past couple of years...my most favorite pairs right now are from PRPS Rambler (Japanese Selvedge). I've also got a couple of pairs from Gustin, but PRPS beats the quality...not the price.


----------



## Sammygator

Boot cut jeans are for when you wear boots. Really!


----------



## rolex77

Levis, mark n spencer


----------



## seraphesque

I've been a fan of Express denim for quite awhile now! Pairs can be had for good prices if you check eBay and such.

Skinny fit is somewhat necessary for my build... I cannot bulk.


----------



## rherlambang

My favorite jeans are True Religion, G-Star, 7 for all mankind. However, I also like Levi's and Denham.


----------



## eddiea

Wear Levi's and Lois exclusively


----------



## took

Levi's and Wranglers. I tend to be rough on jeans while outdoors 

Knowledge will give you power, but character respect -Bruce Lee-


----------



## SubVette

When it comes to jeans being a child of the 60's I do not like the "pre worn already ripped" jeans they sell for $$$$. We had those jeans because that was all we could afford . We would have rather had new jeans. :-( especially do not like the jeans that look so artificially worn here and there.

Largest issue I have with jean is the rise. Calvin Klein and Lee work for me. _Lately I found Harley Davidson_ jeans to be a good value and fit. I would have never though one could buy a pair of quality jeans for $39 at a Harley Boutique, Everything else there is way over priced. I would have expected their jeans to be in the $70 range.

But they fit the best....and wear very well.


----------



## omegaSMP300

7 For All ManKind and Joes


----------



## blackdot

Have you ever bought the same jeans twice? Or, would you pick another project?

Japanese selvedge is a crapshoot for me. They are only available to me via Rakuten JP, and if they don't sit right, the mistake can be expensive. I got lucky with Studio d'Artisan's 703 in 26. They fit my Asian figure like a glove, and the cut is low-rise and leggy. (Photo below is not of me. But, you get the idea.) Unforch, they haven't faded much at six months of weekend wear. Okay, it has been washed a few times, because I'm a clean and fragrant piglet. Are my expectations too high? Should I get another pair or move on?


----------



## O2AFAC67

Boot cut slim fit Levi's and Wrangler's for many years now. My Lady friend likes DKNY (retro) flares like those worn by actress Ashley Greene below...


----------



## wiscobuckeye

Only raw selvedge for me...

Current rotation:
Rising Sun
APC
Gustin
3Sixteen

Retired:
Iron Heart
Dry Bones x Self Edge Natural Hank Dye
Left Field
Nudie


----------



## El-Bonedeedo

jsally1234 said:


> Joe's Jeans!!!!!


Yep, dig the Joe's Jeans. A good 'dressy' option, if there can be such a thing. Here in Silicon Valley, jeans a dress shirt and sports coat are de rigueur.


----------



## Loda

I am a big Jean guy but I only have a few pair right now, but basically I wear jeans 24/7 since I am a student and don't have a fancy job. My personal favorite brand is Edwin, I just love their cuts and their raw denim always produces the best fades for me. Other then that I own a pair of samurai and Ironheart, the ironhearts are 21oz and I like them but find myself not wearing them enough since they are so stiff. Samurai are really nice. I used to have a pair of Oni but they blew out in the crotch, they were amazing. These days I am trying to be a bit safer with my money since I am only a student and I think Edwin for me is a really good price point for quality/price.


----------



## cabfrank

Retired meaning ruined due to a blowout?


wiscobuckeye said:


> Only raw selvedge for me...
> 
> Current rotation:
> Rising Sun
> APC
> Gustin
> 3Sixteen
> 
> Retired:
> Iron Heart
> Dry Bones x Self Edge Natural Hank Dye
> Left Field
> Nudie


----------



## watchloco

I am game I will play along. Lets see I have Buffalo David Bitton, Joe's Jeans, Super Dry, Civil Society, ProjekRaw, Lucky, and John Varvatos. I wear Buffalo and Lucky Jeans more often. The John Varvatos feel and fit good, but I have gained a couple inches and now they sit there.


----------



## wiscobuckeye

cabfrank said:


> Retired meaning ruined due to a blowout?


Retired could be for any reason...worn out or simply wore so long I was ready to move on. A couple pairs I wore for 2 years every day and then retired them. The fibers of cotton lose strength when they aren't washed regularly...but if you wash raw denim too frequently they just turn white since they aren't color treated. I'm pretty obsessed with denim. Find everything you could want and more on the SuperFuture forum SuperDenim. It is to jeans what watchuseek is to watches.


----------



## cabfrank

Thanks for the tip. I will check those sites out. I'm getting into raw denim myself, to the extent that I can afford it, and I love the two I have, entry level ones. I've checked out Rawrdenim several times. By the way, I grew up in Milwaukee before moving here to Northern California, so here is a shout out to the home state.


----------



## Howl

Not sure if people are interested but if you are looking to get into raw denim and try some out I suggest unbranded, they are very cheap for raw denim and the quality of the denim is good as well.


----------



## cabfrank

I agree.


----------



## Trel

I wear jeans pretty much exclusively unless I'm getting dressed up, which is rarely more than twice per week. Part of me would like to starch a pair, never wash them, and wear them daily for a year...but I can't bring myself to do that. It probably costs me some "sick fades", but oh well. If one's jeans are a reflection of one's lifestyle, then mine suggests good hygiene. I can live with that. 

In my current rotation are a pair of Levi's STF, a heavyweight Gustin, and a lightweight N&F.

_Levi's are the G-Shock of denim, everyone likes (or at least respects) them and everyone can afford them. _


----------



## Mediocre

Purchased a fresh pair of Levi's relaxed straight fit today. Glad I did


----------



## NickinNYC

I'm a pretty huge fan of Belstaff jeans, which I happen to be wearing today.









Might as well get a wrist shot in there while I'm at it.


----------



## trendzmania

i am a fan of guess and gap jeans


----------



## Norm S

I wear Jbrands, nudie jeans and sometimes Gstar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Levis made and crafted all the way


----------



## Gunnar_917

I'm a big fan of AG jeans


----------



## jasperjb

I dont understand what this guy means by "artificial age"
The point is customisation in the contrast of the denim. If you buy denim that already has contrast imitating wear patterns, that is more so "artificial age" than wearing in a pair of jeans yourself.


----------



## Heinz

Been snapping up pre-owned AG's on the bay recently... Got one pair $20, and yes, they're real! I just bought a leather belt off the AG website too, paid full price for that one... I have some G-Stars and a pair of paperdenim&cloth as well.


----------



## Heinz

Also, I miss the plain pocket Calvin Kleins from the early 90s. Such a good thing. Then, they changed it all around..grrrr....


----------



## cabfrank

I saw some good deals too. I wonder if that means they aren't cool anymore.


Heinz said:


> Been snapping up pre-owned AG's on the bay recently... Got one pair $20, and yes, they're real! I just bought a leather belt off the AG website too, paid full price for that one... I have some G-Stars and a pair of paperdenim&cloth as well.


----------



## Heinz

Probably true for the boot cuts and "destroyed" variations, the first of which I bought for work where...I wear boots, and the other for bumming around. The nicer and more current straight cuts are getting better prices, though still way less than new. 

Thing about AG is the styles are always changing, so there's likely a lot of folks ebaying last year's jeans when they update the wardrobe. The older ones with the early "W" looking back pocket stitching are going the cheapest.


----------



## Mediocre

Mediocre said:


> Purchased a fresh pair of Levi's relaxed straight fit today. Glad I did


One of my best purchases in 2015. After two weeks of travel, they have well past proved their value.


----------



## cabfrank

Good to hear. Levi's can definitely be hit or miss these days.


Mediocre said:


> One of my best purchases in 2015. After two weeks of travel, they have well past proved their value.


----------



## Whatlust

My now recently ex-girlfriend works for J-Brand. Some of the most comfortable jeans I've ever worn. Helps that I got her discount making $175-$280 jeans around 60 bucks. Regardless of price, I highly recommend them.


----------



## SearChart

I don't want any other jeans than Levi's, they fit perfectly.


----------



## quattro750li

An amazingly comfortable pair of jeans are Fidelity Jeans Camino also find G-star very comfortable


----------



## O2AFAC67

Levi's or Wrangler boot cut for many years now. My lady friend prefers DKNY "retro" flares as worn by actress Ashley Greene in one of their advertisements below...


----------



## Split Second

Very surpised to admit this, but I actually like American Eagle brand; they fit, and wear very well. I picked up a few pairs during a sale (something like 50% off) back in 2013 and has been the only brand worn since.


----------



## 123Blueface

In early I landed on Robert Graham, don't think can ever wear anything else.


----------



## cabfrank

Pretty good stuff, huh? I'm wearing a pair right not.


----------



## Level.5x

Bought a pair of Calvin Klein Relaxed Straight Leg....I was really impressed. I'm not really a Calvin Klein fan but they have a nice stretch to them. Even for $50, I'd put them way above Levi's.


----------



## vkalia

I just bought a pair of True Religions and a pair of Levi 501CTs. Quite like the fit on them - they go well with brogue boots and a sports jacket. 

I feel like Marshal Givens when I wear that.


----------



## eblackmo

Levi jeans of various types and colours.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Adriano Goldschmeid fit me really well. I also like Nudie but AG suits my body type perfectly


----------



## craig00

Diesel & Lewis although i would like a Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Seiko_mod

More than 20 years Levis 501. But the true - Made in USA. Others are not as strong.


----------



## c.hanninen

I like Denham and Heritage 34


----------



## walltz

All i wear is Next it's durable and works for me.


----------



## BenwayFi

Edwin.


----------



## vkalia

I just got a pair of Japan Blue selvege, in medium weight (11.5-12oz) - even this is fairly stiff. I cannot imagine wearing 15oz or heavier pants.

Of all my jeans (including Nudie & True Religion), the 7FAM stuff is the most amazingly comfortable pair i have ever worn (plus they look sharp as well). I have a pair of AGs en route - let's see how they match up.


----------



## oztech

Wrangler 13MWZ for years.


----------



## Ulrich

I wear Levi 541s all the time now


----------



## Stelyos

jean shop in NYC

http://www.jean-shop.com


----------



## Mediocre

I decided to give some Wranglers Advanced Comfort jeans a try, because they were on sale and I needed some for work around the yard. They are outstanding, extremely comfortable. I am seriously impressed.


----------



## Blais223

My body is built like a troll and a gorilla had a baby; 29" quads and 18" calves- there really isn't a lot of jeans that fit where they don't look like yoga pants or cold rolled steal tubes. 7's would make a pair, only to discontinue them the next year now that slim is in, same with Joe's, Hugo Boss, and most everyone else. I some how stumbled into Levi's 559's one random day and haven't looked back. They fit great, don't look like Jenco's and have multiple washes. At $40 each they are probably the cheapest jeans I've worn since elementary school when Gap and Guess were in, but before Girboud hit. If there are any soccer players/ cyclers/ lifters around here struggling to find jeans I urge you to check out the Levi's 559 series.


----------



## ElHeat

Never explored this part of the forum before...it's an interesting little corner  

I am obsessed with 7 For All Mankind...I own somewhere between 8-10 pair right now. I also own 3-4 pair of True Religions (I'm worried that the big pockets and flaps won't be popular for long), and a two pair of AG Jeans. Most people don't know the different between inexpensive and quality demin, but my first pair of 7s has been with me for 8-9 years now and still wear perfectly. Totally worth the money in my book!


----------



## skriefal

The 7 For All Mankind "Slimmy" is nice, as is the AG "Matchbox". But most 'normal' people would think we're nuts for spending $200 on a pair of jeans.

For cheaper options I like the Levis 513 and 522. Do *not* like the 511s.


----------



## ElHeat

Those 'normal' people have never bought a pair of jeans that requires tailoring though  I'm not a snob, but denim is a vice of mine because it holds up so well and expensive denim wears so much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonpwn

For me it all started in high school when i discovered raw denim and saw this video. 




I started with a pair of Nudie slim jim's, two pairs of APC new standards, FH 3001's, and now I went with unbranded ub201. The Flatheads were amazing but sadly i rushed the purchase and didn't get a good fit. No progress photos unfortunately because shortly after I started, I began wearing jeans only on the weekends beacuse work would not allow for jeans.

But on my latest pair, i started tally marking each wear on the inside of the pocket.


----------



## KS1144

Recently bought a few pairs from a company called "Dstld" and they're very nice for the price point.

https://www.dstld.com/


----------



## alittle

Been on that raw denim train for over a decade now. Have about 16 pairs, consisting mostly of Samurai and Pure Blue Japan, but a smattering of other brands, including Iron Heart, Eternal and The Flat Head. All I can say, is that the Japanese don't .... around when it comes to denim.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

I long ago dispensed with the idea of "fashion" jeans for myself though I appreciate the design element of a wonderful weave or treatment.

Well-worn is better and real age. The jeans pictured below are between 7-12 years old and I only have the 6 pair. Eddie Bauer's fit, weight and wash in the ring-spun and overdyed look are best for me. Straight or boot with one loose fit.









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cabfrank

Sounds like a great collection. I really want to try one of those premium brands someday. They are expensive though.


alittle said:


> Been on that raw denim train for over a decade now. Have about 16 pairs, consisting mostly of Samurai and Pure Blue Japan, but a smattering of other brands, including Iron Heart, Eternal and The Flat Head. All I can say, is that the Japanese don't .... around when it comes to denim.


----------



## TheWalrus

I wear Levis. I've never had a pair of "quality" jeans that have lasted nearly as long. Look good sure. But they almost aways end up wearing through.


----------



## louisuchiha

I usually wear Nudie, but I got some pairs of Pure Blue Japan, a pair of Levi's, and a pair of local made denim

Kinda interested in Amiri tho


----------



## Valth

I wear really any kind of denim. Ill wear the same jeans i work in out n about or some nice jeans. Nicest pair i prolly have is some sean johns i got from dillards like 6 years ago when i proposed lol i work in them now. My buddy bought me a pair of 501s for christmas 2 years ago cause id never buy myself new ones. I wear lee or levis, faded glory any jeans will work for me. I wear jean shorts too but they have to be below my knees though, everyone i know makes fun of the "old white guy" shorts lol that look like daisy dukes for men

pew~pew~


----------



## ZIPPER79

WOW, these designers really got you hooked. Been wearing Levi's for the past 60 years and have saved countless $$$ by not giving into that foolish designer thing.....I make a very good living but have to LOL when I see those metro's in them.....


----------



## steadyrock

I work for a company that has been mentioned in this thread. Funny thing is, I wore our jeans almost exclusively long before I came to work here, because they fit me so well. My oldest pair is about 7 years old, and has held up remarkably well except for the rear of the bottom hem where I kept stepping on them because they were a little long (or, I wore them a little too low - NO NOT THAT LOW) - in fact, I'm wearing them today.


----------



## Buellrider

ZIPPER79 said:


> WOW, these designers really got you hooked. Been wearing Levi's for the past 60 years and have saved countless $$$ by not giving into that foolish designer thing.....I make a very good living but have to LOL when I see those metro's in them.....


I don't understand why people keep saying that raw selvedge jeans are designer.

US made jeans with Cone Mills denim or Japanese denim, made the way they were 100 ago is completely anti-designer. It seems people that have bought into the mass produced crap jeans for the last 60 years are the ones that have fallen prey to the foolish designer thing.

Please, do yourself a favor and do a little research on selvedge denim. I would add that buying raw jeans actually saves you money, not the other way around. Raw jeans properly cared for will last years upon years.


----------



## yankeexpress

Wore blue Lee and Levi's up until a few years ago when they went up-market and up-price. 

When I switched to Wrangler and went to Black denim as they look better at work. Now I wear black Wrangler at play as well. 

In the summer I wear off-white denim, usually LLbean. 

In the nasty cold winter, insulated with fleece denim by Carhartt keep me warm.


----------



## Toothbras

Isn't the title of this thread a little redundant? 

Anyway, I wear whatever I can get from the outlet mall, usually Levis or Lucky, never paid more than $40 for a pair and (to me) they look and fit really nice


----------



## innivus

Toothbras said:


> Isn't the title of this thread a little redundant?
> 
> Anyway, I wear whatever I can get from the outlet mall, usually Levis or Lucky, never paid more than $40 for a pair and (to me) they look and fit really nice


Especially if you get lucky with a sale... just found a pair of Levi's 513's for $7.50 on some clearance rack while Xmas shopping (not some oddball size, either: 34x30). I wouldn't spend $70 on them, which is what the MSRP was. But for less than $8? Yup.


----------



## steadyrock

yankeexpress said:


> Wore blue Lee and Levi's up until a few years ago when they went up-market and up-price.
> 
> When I switched to Wrangler and went to Black denim as they look better at work. Now I wear black Wrangler at play as well.
> 
> In the summer I wear off-white denim, usually LLbean.
> 
> In the nasty cold winter, insulated with fleece denim by Carhartt keep me warm.


Anybody who wears Carhartt gear is good to go in my book. |>


----------



## skriefal

Just received a pair of Naked & Famous Elephant 5's in the "Skinny Guy" fit, from Tate & Yoko's Boxing Day sale. At 20oz of slubby Japanese denim, these are easily the most "interesting" jeans that I've owned. I do not anticipate waiting 6 months of wear before washing, however... . I like quality denim - but "sick fadez" is not one of my goals!


----------



## cabfrank

I'd love to try a pair of those. You're right I think, there comes a time when washing your jeans seems like a good idea, and really worth it.


----------



## Gunnar_917

I'm still loving AG jeans - the Matchbox cut fits me like a glove. Although Ido only buy them when they're on special


----------



## TempusFazool

Hudson Jeans are the best. I always scoop em up when on sale. Jbrand have been hit or miss.


----------



## DarthVedder

I use jeans all the time. They are part of my every day attire, so I have several pairs.. my current favorites:

7 for all mankind Austyn
Levis 559s
Lucky brand Vintage straight


----------



## Mr. Deakin

Without question the best denim jeans I have ever owned have been DSTLD Straight-Fit 24 Dip Timber Stitch RAW Denim Jeans. Best fitting, best quality, best priced jeans IMO and to which I now have 3 pairs in various stages of wear.


----------



## up1911fan

Anyone try Mott & Bow jeans?


----------



## juicyfruit

At the risk of being flamed by the denimophiles... my go-to is the Banana Republic Traveler (and now Rapid Movement) jeans just because they're so unbelievably comfortable.


----------



## cabfrank

There should be no flaming. Everyone should wear what they like, not what someone else says they should wear.


----------



## Gunnar_917

juicyfruit said:


> At the risk of being flamed by the denimophiles... my go-to is the Banana Republic Traveler (and now Rapid Movement) jeans just because they're so unbelievably comfortable.


Never used BR jeans but am a big fan of their clothes, esp when they are on sale


----------



## BlingB

When I was younger, I mean younger, use to spend all my cash on the following 2 brands:

Replay jeans
Diesel jeans

And replay had some funky styles)

Since then, I am a little more mindful with my cash..

Current brands, and note the they are purchased via outlet stores only with heavy discounts, I never pay retail and I have no problem wearing previous year designs to save)

Hugo Boss - 9 
Guess jeans - 5 
Levi's -2 
DKNY -2 
Polo Ralph Lauren -1

For reference I was able to obtain Hugo Boss jeans at $80 or less per pair, as for guess, got those at $30-35 per pair, the rest of the brand got them at huge savings ie, less then $40.

I love jeans, and when I'm not wearing suits for client meetings, I'm in jeans  all year round....

Cheers,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gatster

Tried 'em all from the ridiculously expensive Japanese selvedge denim to remarkably cheap ones. 

Have settled on Ralph Lauren for work, Levi's at all other times (but the other half works for them, so little choice).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvarez

My go-to jeans are J Crew. The style names/numbers have changed since I purchased last. I go for the slimmer cut ones.


----------



## kndy

I wear RRL, Calvin Klein, Beams and Levi's 511's.

My favorite stores for jeans...


----------



## G1Ninja

I'm going to try All American Clothing's jeans one day.


----------



## James Haury

I like wrangler jeans from wal-mart not the rodeo ones.I am not skinny.They have no ornamentation on the back pockets(I do not see the sense in it.That is for women.) If I pay much more than 12 bucks it's too much.I even get jeans at the Salvation Army store. If I could still get a pair of Jeans dark blue and stiff as a board I would.They don't sell them anymore at my local walmart however.If I would spend 200 dollars it would be for dress pants or a suit.


----------



## Reza

The Levi's LVC range seems to be my preference nowadays. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

I have a few pairs of VTG Levi's redline Big E jeans. I'll take a group shot when I get a chance


----------



## ZIPPER79

Oui, se mettre d'accord.....




Mach 1 said:


> Luxury jeans = non sequitur
> 
> Paying $200 for "luxury jeans" and then artificially aging them and not washing them for a year is utter idiocy.
> 
> Wranglers or Levis from Walmart. Anything else is ultra douche, n'est pas?


----------



## Araziza

Used to buy Wal Mart , fit was good and would last a few years. Tried some entry level Levi's this year. Never going back, they just look and feel so much better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jward451

I'm probably late to this post...but my favorite denim is:

Iron Heart
Self Edge
Edwin


----------



## PDubs

7 for All Mankind Carsen. Love any jeans with 2% spandex - it allows for binge weeks, lol.


----------



## City74

I don't wear jeans much but the only brand I own is Gap. They just fit right


----------



## DiscoZ

Nudie, AG, Agave, J Brand, Bugatti, and Boss

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DiscoZ

Seven I wore for 10 years and now too common plus quality is .... 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## 7211773

J.Crew has the only off the shelf fit that suits me. Luckily for me i like the quality also.


----------



## Nova Express

I'm 6'5" 250# with a 36" inseam and very thick thighs. Jeans were a nightmare for me until I found Levi's 569s 36X36. That's all I wear. Used to settle for 550s. They fit ok but I always hated the tapered leg.


----------



## elvincible

I've had a few pairs ranging from APC to Nudie to Samurai. For its price-to-value though, Uniqlo Japanese raw selvedge were my favorites - not sure if these are available anymore, haven't seen them in a while now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## md101010

Joe's, AG and 7s


----------



## mgraham

juicyfruit said:


> At the risk of being flamed by the denimophiles... my go-to is the Banana Republic Traveler (and now Rapid Movement) jeans just because they're so unbelievably comfortable.


Haha, I came here to say the same thing. Ever since I discovered the rapid movement jeans, I have no desire to wear anything else.


----------



## mkim520

APC New Standard or RRL Selvedge


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Fully agree with you! Any jeans should be functional.



Mach 1 said:


> Luxury jeans = non sequitur
> 
> Paying $200 for "luxury jeans" and then artificially aging them and not washing them for a year is utter idiocy.
> 
> Wranglers or Levis from Walmart. Anything else is ultra douche, n'est pas?


----------



## Robert Nalbandov

Too torn to my taste 



Blacktocomm said:


> I have owned tons of pair. I actually just tried on the Iron Heart 634-s this weekend and loved them, but I don't want to spend the 350 for them. I have a Pair of UES I am selling just sold, and a couple pair of Evisu and a couple pair of 501's. In the past I have had as many as 20 pair of Evisu and some KMW and APC and Nudie, but now I am only down to 5 pair and a new one to be ordered within the next month. I notice you mention not selvedge and non-raw companies. I used to wear those also and had Sevens, Rock Republic, Diesel, True Religion, and Hudson, but when I went to Raw denim in 2003 I kept a couple of the fashion pairs, and then in about 2006 I went raw and haven't owned anything but raw since then.
> 
> As for fading and washing I don't really worry about either of them. I wash them when they get smelly, I fade them by living my life in them. If it is a warm day skiing I will ski in them, if it is a cold day hiking or mountain biking, I will ride or hike in them. I just wear them for everything, but all of them have holes in them now, which is why I need to buy a new pair, and repair some of the pairs I have now.
> 
> I am glad I am not the only one here who loves raw denim. And seriously your list to own is pretty awesome. I would go with Sammy's first, and they might be on my radar for my next pair, but seeing that I am living a pretty hard life right now I don't really want to buy a super nice pair of selvedge just to thrash them in a couple months. I will probably end up with some Gustin or Unbranded right now, and then when things settle down a bit I will get back to nicer denim.
> 
> Anyway here are some pics.
> Here are 4 of my favorite keepers.
> 
> 
> And here is the contrast between the new 501's and the old 501's
> 
> 
> Here are the UES that I am sold. Sweet denim.
> 
> 
> And just for fun here is a pile of Evisu I used to have. I had about 6 different denims from Evisu and maybe 10 of the different cuts. I got a little out of hand for awhile with the denim.


----------



## madlou

I might get a lot of hate for this but I swear by Levi's. Affordable and some of the best jeans out there.


----------



## RotorRonin

I just buy a new pair on sale at whatever store I'm at every two years for $20-30. 

I just cant see spending $700, even if they last ten years. 

Also, I gained 30 lbs over the last ten years then lost 20lbs this year. I'm not confident that this cycle will not continue, so clothes make a poor investment!

Fortunately, watch bands are adjustable


----------



## CMSgt Bo

I've worn mostly Levi's 501's since the 60's.

These days its mostly Levi's 501 "made in the USA" (Texas) Cone Mills White Oak raw STF selvedge denim. I have 2 pair of Mexican made raw selvedge STF that have a slightly slimmer cut and beefier reinforcements. I'll probably pick up a half-dozen more of the USA mades since Cone Mills will shut down their White Oak Mill operation in Greensboro after 112 years.

I'm also trying out a pair of Norman Russell Cone Mills White Oak raw selvedge "The Hammer" Slim Fits that I'm pretty happy with.

All my alterations are done by the Tailors at the Levi's Meatpacking District Store in NYC. They are one of three stores in the world who can make bespoke Levi's clothing to your specification.


----------



## Buellrider

CMSgt Bo said:


> I've worn mostly Levi's 501's since the 60's.
> 
> These days its mostly Levi's 501 "made in the USA" (Texas) Cone Mills White Oak raw STF selvedge denim. I have 2 pair of Mexican made raw selvedge STF that have a slightly slimmer cut and beefier reinforcements. I'll probably pick up a half-dozen more of the USA mades since Cone Mills will shut down their White Oak Mill operation in Greensboro after 112 years.
> 
> I'm also trying out a pair of Norman Russell Cone Mills White Oak raw selvedge "The Hammer" Slim Fits that I'm pretty happy with.
> 
> All my alterations are done by the Tailors at the Levi's Meatpacking District Store in NYC. They are one of three stores in the world who can make bespoke Levi's clothing to your specification.


I have several pairs of Cone Mills White Oak selvage jeans and was sad to hear that they are closing up shop. I wonder if we will see their looms end up in Japan or will they use them at their Mexico mill?


----------



## ItnStln

madlou said:


> I might get a lot of hate for this but I swear by Levi's. Affordable and some of the best jeans out there.


Same here!


----------



## ItnStln

CMSgt Bo said:


> I've worn mostly Levi's 501's since the 60's.
> 
> These days its mostly Levi's 501 "made in the USA" (Texas) Cone Mills White Oak raw STF selvedge denim. I have 2 pair of Mexican made raw selvedge STF that have a slightly slimmer cut and beefier reinforcements. I'll probably pick up a half-dozen more of the USA mades since Cone Mills will shut down their White Oak Mill operation in Greensboro after 112 years.


Where do you find the "made in the USA" in stores?


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

I just picked up my first pair of Jeans at Dearborn Denim in Chicago. Excellent product. Go and buy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 356746

Mustang Jeans


----------



## LewiC

I have jeans ranging from Denizens from Target to Joes Jeans and AG's to Paige Premium Denim. All are comfortable. I think it is mostly about the different cuts and styles of the jeans than brand. The jean materials with a little stretch have that extra softness that I like.


----------



## FloridaTime

ItnStln said:


> Where do you find the "made in the USA" in stores?


Dillard's (a mid range department store popular in the South) is carrying the Made in USA Levi's now. I have a couple pairs being hemmed by them now that I just bought. I paid $88 a pair for 501 Original cuts. First jeans I've owned in a decade, just trying to add something different to my wardrobe.


----------



## ItnStln

FloridaTime said:


> Dillard's (a mid range department store popular in the South) is carrying the Made in USA Levi's now. I have a couple pairs being hemmed by them now that I just bought. I paid $88 a pair for 501 Original cuts. First jeans I've owned in a decade, just trying to add something different to my wardrobe.


Thanks, I'll check them out!


----------



## mkim520

APC New Standard / RRL Selvedge


----------



## rtsaintly

Growing up (young, impressionable): Stone Island, Armani, Boss
The Dad Years (skint, chubbier): Levi, Wrangler, Lee 

Just bought first pair of cowboy boots (see location), so working out which to buy to suit them best.


----------



## dangdep

Have tried many brands but the most comfortable are Paige "Transcend" lines. Can't speak for their durability though--haven't owned them long enough. Holding up well so far though.


----------



## LARufCTR

Paige Jeans...so soft and awesome 7 for all mankind is next....


----------



## J969

I wear Lucky Brand 221, perfect cut for me and comfortable.


----------



## big_slacker

I'm not into raw jeans, kinda gross and don't need my pants to add extra work to my life. 

I tend to go with Joe's, Mavi and of course Levi's.


----------



## skriefal

big_slacker said:


> I'm not into raw jeans, kinda gross and don't need my pants to add extra work to my life.


If you like the fit and style then there's no need to avoid them. You don't have to avoid washing them, or any of that other "raw denim" / "fadezzzzz" mystique.


----------



## CMSgt Bo

FloridaTime said:


> Dillard's (a mid range department store popular in the South) is carrying the Made in USA Levi's now. I have a couple pairs being hemmed by them now that I just bought. I paid $88 a pair for 501 Original cuts. First jeans I've owned in a decade, just trying to add something different to my wardrobe.


Usually the Made in USA 501's are made from imported fabric. Levi's site sometimes have the Cone Mills US made 501's but they're very limited in sizes and sell out quickly. Sometimes you can find some in their vintage line, but they're expensive with a capital E (there's a pun there only Levi geeks will get).


----------



## big_slacker

skriefal said:


> If you like the fit and style then there's no need to avoid them. You don't have to avoid washing them, or any of that other "raw denim" / "fadezzzzz" mystique.


Good point. I'd wear em and just treat like normal jeans.


----------



## FloridaTime

CMSgt Bo said:


> Usually the Made in USA 501's are made from imported fabric. Levi's site sometimes have the Cone Mills US made 501's but they're very limited in sizes and sell out quickly. Sometimes you can find some in their vintage line, but they're expensive with a capital E (there's a pun there only Levi geeks will get).


mine were made with White Oak fabric in North Carolina. Unfortunately I think the plant may have shut down in January.


----------



## Tsujigiri

I might get flack for this, but I'm a huge fan of Balmain's biker jeans. Yes, they're distressed fashion jeans for flaming metrosexuals like me that retail for a ridiculous amount, but I've yet to find something with a design that grabs my attention like these do. They're jeans, but the moto detailing really makes them stand out without verging on goofy (very hard balance to strike IMO). Also, these are the perfect slim jeans. You can have your close fit, but still be comfortable. The strategically placed accordion folds give the design unexpected flexibility, and the extra panels around the knees map to your body contours just right. Since they hug the thighs and are cut loose around the waistband, you can sit down without feeling constricted. The oversized watch pocket is actually useful for things besides change, and the extra zippered pockets are perfect for small items that you want to keep separate and secure.









Gray colorway showcasing the cut and details









Leather trimmed version









Made in Japan version. You can see the upgrade to selvedge construction over the Italian counterparts









And to appease the raw denimheads who likely won't approve of fashion jeans, here's a pic showing the hardware and curtain details of a pair of Momotaros.


----------



## rwbenjey

I really like Levi's 513 and 512 (slim straight and slim taper). No need to go to the tailor anymore


----------



## Gunnar_917

Tsujigiri said:


> I might get flack for this, but I'm a huge fan of Balmain's biker jeans. Yes, they're distressed fashion jeans for flaming metrosexuals like me that retail for a ridiculous amount,


hahahaha

I use biker jeans/pants but to be honest I only bought them because they look good with Jordans; I much prefer regular jeans and the stretch slim/skinny fit ones though


----------



## Brian61992

Levi’s man.


----------



## Paulo 8135

Stopped wearing jeans. Black slacks now. Or black velvet pyjamas, with a shoutout to Metlin.


----------



## debussychopin

rwbenjey said:


> I really like Levi's 513 and 512 (slim straight and slim taper). No need to go to the tailor anymore


Love the 512 and skinny fit Levis. I used to be into the selvedge and denim weight, japanese denim, and such but what a waste of money i spent on those. Now I believe as long as you look fit and wear a pair of decent jeans correctly, you could look a thousand bux.


----------



## Tricky73

Levi’s 511 slim fit in all shades from black, dark wash to light wash depending on the season.


----------



## joelbny

I get my jeans, and most of my clothes, from Uniqlo. Not a style maven or anything but they just work... from the little I've read on the topic, they are the best under $100.


----------



## Gunnar_917

joelbny said:


> I get my jeans, and most of my clothes, from Uniqlo. Not a style maven or anything but they just work... from the little I've read on the topic, they are the best under $100.


I tired a uniglo pair of jeans the other day. Not too bad at all. The fit isn't as nice as AG on me but for the price they're pretty good


----------



## Gunnar_917

joelbny said:


> I get my jeans, and most of my clothes, from Uniqlo. Not a style maven or anything but they just work... from the little I've read on the topic, they are the best under $100.


I tired a uniglo pair of jeans the other day. Not too bad at all. The fit isn't as nice as AG on me but for the price they're pretty good


----------



## Ra-Horakhty

I enjoy Baldwin’s. Used to live near Kansas City where they started but now they have branched out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkalia

Gunnar_917 said:


> I tired a uniglo pair of jeans the other day. Not too bad at all. The fit isn't as nice as AG on me but for the price they're pretty good


I have a couple of their copies of the Diesel Jogg jeans. Very nice for the price and great for flights and stuff.

Sent from my SM-C900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama

My favorites are Simon Miller Narrow fit. I buy them at 50% off or more and they are still sort of expensive but the fit is somehow perfect for me. I have a skinny waist a huge thighs so a good fit can be hard to find. I use to wear a lot of RRL and 3X1 which are of a similar quality but the fits are not as good.


----------



## Big Vern

Edwin Jeans for casual.
Rokker Rokkertech on the motorbike.


----------



## Kittysafe

International Concepts - affordable
Fidelity - High end


----------



## xthine

Favorite pair would be Tellason Birds, have had them for a few years now and nicely broken in (set in whiskers and honeycombs). I believe they don’t make denim for women anymore.
Other favorites - Momotaro, Pure Blue Japan, Railcar. 
Not a fan of Nudie jeans.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

American Eagle. I don’t like thick jeans and they’re the perfect weight. The very reasonable price doesn’t hurt. I’d pretty much challenge anyone who buys $200 jeans to do a blind test. They’d pick the AEO ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0seeker0

Old Navy loose, I like cheap jeans, I’m in jeans all fall/winter.


----------



## rwbenjey

Levi's 513. Perfect jeans for me.


----------



## Premise

Just finally saw this. My favorite fit wise is Levi 511 no stretch selvedge. I wear 514s for work since I wear boots and carry a lot in my pockets. I have Round House jeans I bought for work, but even in my size the regular fit is way too baggy in the legs. They don’t have a straight cut like 514s. I’d try their slim cut, but they’re special order and likely fit like my 511s which aren’t a good utility choice, though fit me perfectly.


----------



## Wintergreen765

Levi 514’s all the way. Good quality and readily available when you need a new pair. I wore 514’s a lot while doing physical work in the snow/wintertime. Like all things, they wear out eventually but you’ve gotta put in a lot of mileage...


----------



## alberto.b

Italian dondup


----------



## luxury554

Denim jeans are really good with fabulous quality


----------



## F7LTHY

APC and PBJ put out good quality raws in good fits. If you want distressed you cant beat Saint Laurent.


----------



## BenKing

Levis last forever


----------



## narchibald

Tellason... and it's not even close


----------



## Premise

narchibald said:


> Tellason... and it's not even close


I may be trying those next time. I thought about it and then found a killer deal on selvedge Levi 511s that was so good, I bought two.


----------



## Orsoni

Reviving an old thread...

I thought I read about Hiroshi Kato jeans in this thread but, rereading it, I can't find it referenced.

D'oh!

Anyways, I read about them somewhere. Made in Los Angeles using Japanese selvedge denim

Hiroshi Kato

They feel comfortable right out of the box. A bit long.

Should I roll them up like the hipsters or have them altered? I'm leaning towards getting them hemmed.


----------



## Armsraised

Lucky and Express


----------



## xthine

Moving away from raw, selvedge denim (Tellason, Momotaro, PBJ, Railcar) for now and shifting to vintage jeans.

I’ve amassed quite a collection in a short span of time. Dangerous.
So far I have vintage:
Wrangler and Lee jeans (Made in USA, Union made)
Guess Georges Marciano (Made in USA)
Diesel (Made in Italy)
Esprit 
Benetton 
Jordache 
Marithe Francois Girbaud 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hobs

I prefer Diamond Gusset brand. Not particularly fashionable, perhaps, but super durable. They're 100% made in the US, and very comfy. About twice the price of mass market Levi's, but they last much longer.


----------



## Earthjade

Bought myself a pair of Momotaro jeans yesterday. Salesman was fairly patient. Tried on some of their standard raw selvedge 15.7 ounce models but they were a little stiff. These 14.7 ounce ones felt right. Now to break them in, I guess.


----------



## debussychopin

Earthjade said:


> Bought myself a pair of Momotaro jeans yesterday. Salesman was fairly patient. Tried on some of their standard raw selvedge 15.7 ounce models but they were a little stiff. These 14.7 ounce ones felt right. Now to break them in, I guess.
> View attachment 17048452
> 
> View attachment 17048453


Momotaro great jeans. I used to get all my selvege jeans (back in the day when i was into japanese denim) at blue in green soho.


----------



## Takemusu

Freenote are really nice. 

Origin of Maine are worth looking into. 100% U.S. made…NOT JUST STITCHED TOGETHER in the U.S. for those interested in such a thing. They have restored looms and weave their own cloth in Maine. 

One thing, though, they have a bit of stretch to them. I find them very very comfortable, but do not confuse them with selvedge or raw denim. The feel when wearing is pretty different, but the quality is really good and I love them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sky-Dweller

For the last few years I've bought only Levi's, I find it much easier to buy knowing the model number I like from them. All manufacturers should take inspiration from them using numbers for models, instead of changing names every season and people won't understand anything anymore.


----------

